#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  não consigo acessar ap router wr254

## chyto

poxa..

mim deparei com essa agora

sempre configurei radinho nunca tive dor de cabeça

agora esse *ap router wr254* não to conseguindo acessar a pagina de configuração dele, o certo seria LOGIN: Admin SENHA: Admin

mais diz que a senha estar errada mesmo depois de resetar pelo proprio radio
procurei na net e os mesmo dizem q a senha é esta mesma..

da uma ajuda ai galera?


Abração a Todos!!!

----------


## PedroMQ

qual firmware que ele tem? faz pouco tempo qu você comprou?

com o firmware 9.3 plus (o novo) usuário admin senha em branco

----------


## chyto

é novo..

admin
admin

não funciona

não troquei o firmware ainda

----------


## chyto

Ajuda ai Gente!!!

Por favor!!

----------


## jhemes

tente 

adm e deixe a senha em branco

ou administrador e senha em branco

----------


## laurence669

ap router não precisa de senha para entrar em defult ....
pode ser que ele não esteja resetando o radio ....
ligue o radio espere 3 min por segurança e segure o reset por 30 segundos e espere o radio iniciar ......
se não der certo terá que fazer um master reset e colocar uma nova firmware nele ...

----------


## jhemes

cara ele tá colocando "adm" como senha 
e eu estou simplismente dizendo pra ele colocar 

adm sem senha 

ou administrador sem senha

----------


## laurence669

user: adimin 
senha :Frown: não colocar nada) 
é isso ?

----------


## jhemes

não!!!!

user: adm
Senha: (não coloque nada simplismente deixe em branco)

ou
user: administrador
Senha: (não coloque nada simplismente deixe em branco)

----------


## laurence669

sim tambem é o caso ...

----------


## jhemes

aham pois eu numca vi um rádio com senha (ADM)default 
o autor do tópico deve está confundido pois sempre é defaut é 

admin adm ou administrador 
ambos sem senha

----------


## Betorf

Tens uns wr254 que não se coloca nada , deixa tudo em branco , tanto senha como usuario , e tem uns que é 
admin e senha em branco .

----------


## jhemes

pode ser , adm, admin, ou administrador, ambas as senhas todas são em branco

----------


## chyto

Epaaá.. eu falei ''admin''

tentei de todos os geitos

o radio é semelhante a este

http://images04.olx.com.br/ui/7/41/9...1286193554.jpg

vi que existe uma diferença entre outros.. a parte das portas tem algumas que são de metal a minha é de plastico..

ninguem tem um radio deste?

Por favor ajuda ai gente !!

----------


## laurence669

rapaz tenho 20 desses em casa de clientes ......
é 192.168.2.1 o ip de entrada ...
e pronto já cai dentro do radio sem senha sem nada ..
porem tem que ta resetado em defult ...

----------


## PedroMQ

Se for firmware antigo não tem senha, entra direto no rádio
se for a versão 9.0 é usuário e senha em branco
se for versão 9.3 PLUS usuário admin e senha em branco

se não der reseta ele

----------


## chyto

o ip é este mesmo... aqui aparece a tela do aprouter ora logar
tentei de todos os geitos que o pessoal posto aqui, resetei ele pelo botão trazeiro mais fico a mesma coisa,
cm seria o resete em defult?
poder ajugar Laurence te agradeço muito amigo!!

FLW !

----------


## laurence669

olha não é resetar defult ....
defult é a configuraçao de fabrica do equipamento.....
o que voce pode fazer é dar um master reset é colocar nova firmware do ap router nele ......
via ftp .....

----------


## AltoValeNet

vc comprou esse ap router novo ou de clienter de outro provedor? se for de outro provedor podem ter mudado a senha default, fasso isso aki pra ficar mais dificil de usarem meus equipamentos em outros provedores, ai pra corrigir somente carregando o firmware denovo. abraços

----------


## chyto

Novo!

----------


## chyto

qual firmware vcs mim indicarião ? gratuita claro..

o programa a ser utilizado é o TFTP Client ?

Espero respostas..

grato desde já !

----------


## chyto

Ajuda ai gente!!

por favor...

----------


## chyto

posta aqui vá que outra pessoa precise ..

aqui só funcionou depois de eu ter configurado o IP na placa de rede ..

ai a senha fico em defult

----------


## Rondinelli

Olá amigo. para acessar o aproter, abra o navegador(IE ou Firefox, etc :Wink:  e digite normalmente 192.168.2.1, vai aparecer a tela pedindo login e senha. Deixe os dois campos em branco, e aperte a seta verde para seguir ou enter.

----------


## SERVNET2011

olá amigo deixa a senha e login em branco 
quando vem de fabrica não precisa colocar espero ter ajudado

----------


## Zanfa

Pessoal, tenho um AP Router WR254E-Plus, com Firmware 9.3-Plus, modo de operação configurado como Gateway, WAN PPPOE (Speedy da Telefonica).

Conectei à esse Router, uma câmera IP via Wireless e consigo acessa-la normalmente através do IP Interno (ex.: 192.168.2.110), mas gostaria de colocar o IP dessa Camera na DMZ, para que eu possa acessá-la remotamente através da internet.
Com outros roteadores (TP LINK, LINKSYS) eu usava a opção DMZ, mas neste eu não encontrei essa opção/serviço.
Alguém pode me dar uma dica de como fazer isso com esse router? Valeu...

----------


## Vanduir

> poxa..
> 
> mim deparei com essa agora
> 
> sempre configurei radinho nunca tive dor de cabeça
> 
> agora esse *ap router wr254* não to conseguindo acessar a pagina de configuração dele, o certo seria LOGIN: Admin SENHA: Admin
> 
> mais diz que a senha estar errada mesmo depois de resetar pelo proprio radio
> ...



O acesso é feito através do browser no endereço 192.168.2.1, e por padrão 
não tem usuário e nem senha cadastrados, basta clicar no OK. 
(se não tiver o botão OK tem um "Seta" tipo um play só clicar nela)

----------


## Vanduir

> Pessoal, tenho um AP Router WR254E-Plus, com Firmware 9.3-Plus, modo de operação configurado como Gateway, WAN PPPOE (Speedy da Telefonica).
> 
> Conectei à esse Router, uma câmera IP via Wireless e consigo acessa-la normalmente através do IP Interno (ex.: 192.168.2.110), mas gostaria de colocar o IP dessa Camera na DMZ, para que eu possa acessá-la remotamente através da internet.
> Com outros roteadores (TP LINK, LINKSYS) eu usava a opção DMZ, mas neste eu não encontrei essa opção/serviço.
> Alguém pode me dar uma dica de como fazer isso com esse router? Valeu...



Bom dia Amigo, toda e qualquer regra de direcionamento, etc e feito no Firewall
Aba Firewall
Regras de Firewall - Adicionar Regra (escolher o serviço) encaminhamento de portas, de IPs... La vc tbm vai encontrar o DMZ.

----------


## edilsonsat

Estou com mesmo ploblema com o meu wr254e fui atualizar 6,1 para 9,3 atualizou mais agora nao conssigo entrar na tela de configuraçao ja coloquei i ip 192.168.2.1 mais mesmo assim nao entra o que fazer? O que e um master reserst? Obg,

----------


## edilsonsat

Teve um momento que eu entrei mais quando ia salver algumas configuraçao nao voltava mais.
Agora nao entra mais de jeito nenhum . Wr254e tem como recuperar? Ela era 6.1 tentei mudar para 9,3 e deu nisso.

----------


## Zanfa

> Bom dia Amigo, toda e qualquer regra de direcionamento, etc e feito no Firewall
> Aba Firewall
> Regras de Firewall - Adicionar Regra (escolher o serviço) encaminhamento de portas, de IPs... La vc tbm vai encontrar o DMZ.


Amigo, valeu pela ajuda! Perfeito!

----------


## LordCastro

Bom dia, junto com a firmware baixada existe um arquivo Nomeado readme-v..? Lá tem especificado o endereço do Router..login e senha para a versão. No seu caso acredito que o login e a senha ambos sejam em branco.

Abraços

----------


## LordCastro

Bom dia, junto com a firmware baixada existe um arquivo Nomeado readme-v..? Lá tem especificado o endereço do Router..login e senha para a versão. No seu caso acredito que o login e a senha ambos sejam em branco.

Abraços

----------

